# From piano sketch to orchestral score (few bars)- Staffpad



## OleJoergensen (Feb 17, 2021)

Description: I started writing a short melody in Staffpad but needed the piano to find the chords. After experimenting on the piano I wrote a piano sketch an used it as an overview for the orchestration. In this composition I tried layering Berlin strings, Cine strings and Spitfire strings in different combinations. The instrument/ track volume mix is showed in the end of the video.

An extract from "Suite- Romantic orchestral fantasy- part 1.
Full composition can be listen to:


----------



## antret (Feb 17, 2021)

I love watching things like this. Thanks for sharing! 

I plunk out all the ideas on piano and am always trying to get better at going from ‘sketch’ to full(er) idea.


----------

